# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο του Πόρου & της Τροιζηνίας [Historic photos of Poros & Troizinia]

## Haddock

Για να δούμε τον Πόρο και τον Γαλατά μέσα δεκαετίας του 70 από καρτ ποστάλ της εποχής.

poros-galatas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

It is time to start another thread on _Poros_, mostly to glorify this wonderful early vacation spot of the Athenians.

First I offer two smaller photos that the Tourist Office of Poros had issued in the 1920s
Poros 1934a.jpgPoros 1934b.jpg

And here is a 1960s photo from a favorite source: Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens

Poros.jpg

Undated *Poros* postcard but I guess it is from the early 1950s
Poros undated.jpg

These are some nice postcards from the late 1950s
Poros 1957.jpg
Poros 1960.jpg

And I will close with something that might be appreciated by some friends. it is a travel logbook by Konstantinos Skokos from his visit to Poros and Troizinia in 1866. It appeared in the _Skokos Diary of 1866_.
Travel 1866a.pdf

----------


## Ellinis

> These are some nice postcards from the late 1950s
> Poros 1957.jpg
> Poros 1960.jpg


Στην τελευταία καρτ ποστάλ πρέπει να είναι το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ που προσεγγίζει στο λιμάνι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην τελευταία καρτ ποστάλ πρέπει να είναι το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ που προσεγγίζει στο λιμάνι


I believe you are right. It is *Neraida.* Here is the schedule from Aug 29, 1953. I wonder when she started in _this_ run...
AUg 29 1953b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nομίζω το 1950, έχει γραφτεί πως τα πρώτα ταξίδια τα έκανε ως Laurana

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

What a poetic photo.... _Methana_ in 1927!

Methana 1927.jpg

A much more recent photograph of *Methana*, from 1972, as published in Leonidas Kouvaris' _Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece_ (Spyropouloi & Koumandareas, Athens, 1964)

Methana.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a nice, small article about a hotel in Poros on July 7, 1897 (newspaper _Embros_). Please note the dithyrambic statements about Bosphorus and Switzerland...

18970707 Poros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This photograph is from an August 1995 insert (Seven Days) of _Kathimerini_ in honor of _Greek lighthouses_. It is from Poros. What's the ferry?

Poros.jpg

----------


## aegina

To ODYSSEAS einai! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from 1990 showing an Epirotiki ship at the port of _Poros_. It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Poros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ειναι το *ΕΡΜΗΣ* και δίπλα του πρέπει να είναι το ελληνικής ναυπήγησης ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα ΑΣΤΕΡΙ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners. Here is one from 1990 showing an Epirotiki ship at the port of _Poros_. It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994


Allow me to add also this stunning photograph of _Poros_ with *Hermes*. From the tourist guide Greece, Toubi's publishers, Glyfada, 1994. I have never seen Poros so beautiful. _Nostos..._ I need to visit Greece soon.

Poros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To NEΡΑΪΔΑ προσεγγίζει στον Πόρο, προφανώς ερχόμενο από την ΥΔΡΑ.
Από το ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο του περιοδικού LIFE.

poros from neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και μια αλλη εποχη....

Poros.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη, το ρυμουλκό είναι το ΑΣΤΕΡΙ του Μάτσα το οποίο είχε για πολλά χρόνια βάση τον Πόρο.

----------


## Ellinis

O Πόρος, σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα, του 1913. 
Πρυμνοδετημένα στο ναύσταθμο διακρίνονται τα παλαιά θωρηκτά ΥΔΡΑ, ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ και ΨΑΡΑ, ανάμεσα τους ένα ακόμη πλοίο, και πιο κοντά στο νησάκι το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ (πρώην θαλαμηγός του βασιλιά).
Και τα τέσσερα πλοία λειτούργησαν τη δεκαετία του '20 ως στατικά εκπαιδευτικά του Π.Ν. και υποψιάζομαι οτι η φωτογραφία είναι από αυτή τη δεκαετία.

poros 1ooo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το ωραιο πλοιο;

Poros.jpg

Ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο;

Poros2.jpg

----------


## aegina

Stin prwti foto to SARONIC SUN ena krouazieroploio ti dekaeteia tou `70 to deutero to PORTOKALIS ILIOS.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτποσταλ του Πορου με τον *Αβερωφ*  σταλμενη απο φιλο σε μενα στις 4 Απριλιου 1972. Ο φιλος που την εστειλε δειχνει με βελος "το κεντρικο κτιριο οπου ειναι τα δωματια των Αξιωματικων".

Poros1.jpg

Και μια αλλη προσωπικη καρτα απο τις 3 Ιουλιου 1972

Poros2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια καρτ ποσταλ του *Γλαρου* και αλλων πλοιων στον Πορο. Δεκαετια 1950

Flaros.jpg

Πηγη: www.delcampe.net

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο φωτογραφιες του Πορου  1895

Poros.jpg

Poros2.jpg

Απο το βιβλιο  Earl of Cavan, With the yacht and camera in eastern waters, Samson, Low, Marston, London 1897

----------


## Gallos952

*Old ship to be identified disembarking 
at Poros during the early ninetieth's.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Poros Port Ship.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *Old ship to be identified disembarking 
> at Poros during the early ninetieth's.* 
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> Poros Port Ship.jpg


Αν είναι του 1920 τότε είναι το πλοίο ονομαζόταν ΛΕΡΟΣ (πρ.Βασ.Κων/νος, κλπ)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν είναι του 1920 τότε είναι το πλοίο ονομαζόταν ΛΕΡΟΣ (πρ.Βασ.Κων/νος, κλπ)


Πραγματι το *Λερος* ειναι φιλε *Gallos952* γιατι για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα μετα την ληξη της επιστρατευσεως του πολεμου το ειχαν βαλει στην γραμμη Αργοσαρωνικου καθε Κυριακη (τις αλλες ημερες εκανε Κυκλαδες και αλλα δρομολογια, ακομη και Κρητη).

Εδω δυο ανακοινωσεις απο το _Εμπρος_ της 11 και 13ης Σεπτεμβριου 1919.

19190911 Leros.jpg

19190913 Leros Embros.jpg

Ομως, αυτο το δρομολογιο ευκαιριας δεν κρατησε πολυ.  Επιβλητικο πλοιο παντως.

photo.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτή φωτογραφία της  Elva Hunting βλέπουμε τον Πόρο στις 14 Αυγούστου του 1960. Δυο πλοία φαίνονται πρυμνοδετημένα στην άκρη του λιμανιού και εμένα μου δίνουν την εικόνα παροπλισμένων, αν και μπορεί να ήταν κάποια έκτακτη προσέγγιση λόγω της γιορτής της Παναγίας. Δεξιά είναι το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ του Τυπάλδου (που το βλέπουμε και σε μια ακόμη πόζα_ εδώ_) αλλά το πλοίο αριστερά το αναγνωρίζει κάποιος; 

poros 60.jpg
poros 60 (2).jpg
πηγή

----------


## aegina

Μαυρο οπως ειναι ...αν ελεγα το ΕΦΗ αλλα παλι σαν μεγαλο  φαινεται...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του Πόρου πριν ένα αιώνα και.. από τα αρχεία της Γερμανικής Αρχαιολογικής Σχολής.
Αριστερά φαίνεται ένα πλοίο αγκυροβολημένο, νομίζω οτι είναι ο θωρακοδρόμων ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ, ίσως σε καθήκοντα στατικού εκπαιδευτικού ή ακόμη και παροπλισμένο.

D-DAI-ATH-Poros-0016_8004197.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία του Πόρου πριν ένα αιώνα και.. από τα αρχεία της Γερμανικής Αρχαιολογικής Σχολής.
> Αριστερά φαίνεται ένα πλοίο αγκυροβολημένο, νομίζω οτι είναι ο θωρακοδρόμων ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ, ίσως σε καθήκοντα στατικού εκπαιδευτικού ή ακόμη και παροπλισμένο.
> 
> D-DAI-ATH-Poros-0016_8004197.jpg


Φαίνεται ότι συνηθιζόταν από παλιά να υπάρχει κάποιο πολεμικό στον Πόρο.Γιά να πάμε πιό πρόσφατα θυμίζω ΑΒΕΡΩΦ,ΒΕΛΟΣ,ΛΕΩΝ ( ; ).
Eντύπωση κάνει η παραγγελία του θωρακοδρόμωνα στην τότε Αυστρουγγαρία μιάς κ οι μεταξύ μας σχέσεις δεν ήταν οι καλύτερες εκείνη την εποχή.

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι είναι φίλε. Πάντως ήταν μάλλον αποτυχημένη αγορά. ..  Ο ναύαρχος Καββαδίας στο βιβλίο του γράφει "εναυπηγηθη εκ σκωληκοβρωτου ξυλείας και διαρρέει αφ'ης καταπλεει ενταύθα.  Θα διανύσει το πλείστον των 40 ετών της ακινητουσα εις Πορον ως Σχολή "

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία στα μέσα της δεκαετία του '20 με τα τρία παροπλισμένα _θωρηκτά ΥΔΡΑ, ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ, ΨΑΡΑ_ αραγμένα στο Κ.Ε. Πόρος ως εκπαιδευτικά. 

poros 1924-25.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προπολεμικη φωτογραφια του Πορου με δυο πλοια. Ellinis ποια ειναι; Ειναι το Αυλις το δεξια;
"Ο Τυπος", 10 Σεπτεμβριου 1938.
19380910 Πορος Τυπος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> O Πόρος, σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα, του 1913. 
> Πρυμνοδετημένα στο ναύσταθμο διακρίνονται τα παλαιά θωρηκτά ΥΔΡΑ, ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ και ΨΑΡΑ, ανάμεσα τους ένα ακόμη πλοίο, και πιο κοντά στο νησάκι το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ (πρώην θαλαμηγός του βασιλιά).
> Και τα τέσσερα πλοία λειτούργησαν τη δεκαετία του '20 ως στατικά εκπαιδευτικά του Π.Ν. και υποψιάζομαι οτι η φωτογραφία είναι από αυτή τη δεκαετία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74817


Σε συνέχεια της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας, βλέπουμε άλλες τρεις από τον Πόρο της δεκαετίας του '20 με ναυτικό θέμα.
Στην πρώτη εκτός από τα δυο παροπλισμένα θωρηκτά βλέπουμε και το τρίτο παροπλισμένο αριστερά όπου το "καρούμπαλο" που φαίνεται στα πλευρά προδίδει οτι είναι το κουφάρι του καταδρομικού Ν/ΧΟΣ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ μιας και εκεί στεγαζόταν ένα πλαϊνό πυροβόλο.
Αρόδο βλέπουμε δυο Α/Τ τύπου ΑΕΤΟΣ, τρία τύπου ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ και μάλλον τρία από τα αυστο-ουγγρικής προέλευσης τορπιλοβόλα.
Πορος 1928.jpg

Στη δεύτερη βλέπουμε μόνο το παροπλισμένο κουφάρι που πιστεύω οτι ανήκει στο ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ.
Πορος 1934.jpg

Στην τρίτη ξανά το κουφάρι με την χαρακτηριστική πλώρη με το έμβολο, δίπλα του ένα από τα μικρά τορπιλοβόλα τύπου ΔΩΡΙΣ και αρόδο ένα από τα θωρηκτά ΚΙΛΚΙΣ ή ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.
poros 1930s.jpg
Πηγή

----------

